# Anyone from North Carolina, Gastonia area?



## CrumCake81 (Oct 1, 2012)

Looking for anyone who needs another friend to talk to. I have found out that it's not easy talking to someone about my IBS when that person has no idea what I go through everyday. If you are in the Gastonia area, let me know. Maybe we can hang out, grab some lunch or something.


----------



## in_medias_res (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm in the raleigh area, and i know it's not really near Gastonia, but it is still in nc! It's very difficult to talk to others, however good their intentions are, bc they simply do not know the ins and outs of trying to survive each day. If you're interested in being pen pals, let me know!  - natalie


----------

